# Morel size



## bigboom01 (May 16, 2013)

So I found a bunch on morels in the west metro, pretty small tho...I'm wondering how long should I leave them grow?!? Or will they at all? I've researched and had a bunch of conflicting reports.


----------



## johnny (May 20, 2013)

All the ones I have been finding the last couple days are really small, two inches or less. If you leave them they will definitely get larger, but these cold temperatures are slowing them down a bit. I am going to recheck the ones I found yesterday and today again this weekend and hope they will be large enough to justify picking. The moisture is right, we just need some warmer temps to get them growing. Nighttime lows in the 70's would be nice. There are a lot of great time lapse videos on youtube showing their ability to continue growing, but temperature and moisture are big variables. As long as the moisture stays and we don't get a ton of sun and wind they will stay viable for quite some time.


----------



## bigboom01 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the info! The ones I have found sound similar. I left them as well. Hope the weather doesn't get too cool! Happy hunting!


----------

